

Let a musical genius make you a playlist - alexpaley
http://www.lean.fm/

======
unknownsolider
It's a good idea. I just about signed up and then you want a credit card so I
stopped because your site is http. You are probably using stripe so it's not a
big deal but that's a problem for me. Try freemium. I think you will get 10x
amount of signups.

------
rusoutlook
I had a similar idea, but these guys beat me to it. Good luck with the
service!

